# A scenerio and a question for everyone



## AuroraZero (Feb 3, 2014)

Back in 2008 I purchased a lifetime license to a piece of popular software. Due to some unforeseen circumstances, I got sick and went through a divorce and some other things, I was unable to use said software. I also lost the licensing details of it. Things like this do happen. So I contacted the company and asked if they could look them up for me. I gave them the paypal transaction I.D., my name and address I used to sign up with, as proof that I bought the product.

Well five days went by with no answer and their ticket system sent me an email saying the ticket would be closed in 168 hours if I did not reply. So I replied that there had been no answer and no resolution yet. The same day the company came back and said they were doing a search for my old account and thanked me for my patience.

At this point I thought cool maybe they will find it for me and it will be good. Two more days go by and no more responses. So yesterday I reply asking for any updates at all. This is the response I received:


I wasn't able to find your previous account with us as we've discarded the the old billing system we used back in 2008. But I can confirm the transaction of $89.95 through paypal back in 2008. So to setup a new lifetime license you will need to signup again for a lifetime license through our website. I will add the previous paid $89.95 to your order and can also offer you a 30% discount which you can obtain by entering the promo code "take30off" during signup. This means you will only need to pay approx $15 to get your license reactivated.

During signup, when you are presented with the Paypal link - please do NOT click on this, simply stop at that point. Then please send $15 Australian dollars to us and I will add the full amount of funds to your account to process your order and setup your new Lifetime license.

I received said response yesterday and it has bugged me all night. On one hand I have paid for a *Lifetime License* and I feel I should not have to pay again just to get it restored.

On the other hand I feel if I do not pay the money and argue this point the company will just close the ticket and tell me to get bent.

The question I ask is what would you guys do  in this situation? Would you pay the money? Even though the company acknowledges you did buy the license in 2008? Would you tell them no and tell them you already paid for the license and fight it?


----------



## Jack (Feb 3, 2014)

What software was it?


----------



## rds100 (Feb 3, 2014)

Just FYI the paypal transaction ID is useless. The seller and buyer have two completely different transaction IDs for the same transaction. So even if you give them your transaction ID, there is no way they can match it with any payment in their account, even if they have the whole history.


----------



## yomero (Feb 3, 2014)

rds100 said:


> Just FYI the paypal transaction ID is useless. The seller and buyer have two completely different transaction IDs for the same transaction. So even if you give them your transaction ID, there is no way they can match it with any payment in their account, even if they have the whole history.



OMG really???

So, I've been giving that ID to my providers when for some reason the Paypal transaction doesn't get acknowledged. Any tips on how we can facilitate enough info to match these payments?


----------



## rds100 (Feb 3, 2014)

@yomero GIve them your paypal ID (the email), the names, the amount you paid and the date you paid. They should be able to scroll through their history and find the payment.


----------



## D. Strout (Feb 3, 2014)

I would pay it. They have gone through some amount of trouble in looking up your payment/license info, and they _are_ doing quite a bit to help you get your license back. Consider it an "administrative fee" (a very small one too - just $15). Pay that, and you have your license info again. If you keep the ticket info, order number, and any other pertinent info, this is unlikely to happen again.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Feb 3, 2014)

rds100 said:


> Just FYI the paypal transaction ID is useless. The seller and buyer have two completely different transaction IDs for the same transaction. So even if you give them your transaction ID, there is no way they can match it with any payment in their account, even if they have the whole history.


Uhh, not quite.  PayPal will take the transaction ID you got from someone else, and call up the corrosponding transaction from your account.  I manually verify payments for clients in this manner whenever PayPal's API gets slammed.



AuroraZero said:


> The question I ask is what would you guys do  in this situation? Would you pay the money? Even though the company acknowledges you did buy the license in 2008? Would you tell them no and tell them you already paid for the license and fight it?


Honestly, yes.  It's 15$, so you're not breaking the bank if it all goes south.  I'd say the guy is going above and beyond to get you squared away (and is likely having to twist things a bit to conform to policy).  If it turns out to be a ripoff, you've only lost the cost of eating out for a day.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Feb 3, 2014)

rds100 said:


> @yomero GIve them your paypal ID (the email), the names, the amount you paid and the date you paid. They should be able to scroll through their history and find the payment.


Actually.. this needs to be stressed.  *NEVER* give out your PayPal ID (email) to anyone - that's giving them one piece of your user/pass combo.  If they have access to the receiving account, a transaction ID will always work just fine.  But giving out payment data just makes social engineering that much easier.


----------



## Artie (Feb 3, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Actually.. this needs to be stressed.  *NEVER* give out your PayPal ID (email) to anyone - that's giving them one piece of your user/pass combo.  If they have access to the receiving account, a transaction ID will always work just fine.  But giving out payment data just makes social engineering that much easier.


Um, anyone doing a transaction with you already gets your (paypal) email address?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Feb 3, 2014)

Artie said:


> Um, anyone doing a transaction with you already gets your (paypal) email address?


That's correct.  But how do you know if the person you're dealing with has access to said records in the first place?  Giving the transaction ID is just safer.


----------



## rds100 (Feb 3, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Uhh, not quite.  PayPal will take the transaction ID you got from someone else, and call up the corrosponding transaction from your account.  I manually verify payments for clients in this manner whenever PayPal's API gets slammed.


So how do you do this? Call paypal and spell the customer supplied transaction ID over the phone, or what?


----------



## Artie (Feb 3, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> That's correct.  But how do you know if the person you're dealing with has access to said records in the first place?  Giving the transaction ID is just safer.


Your right. I actually looked into PayPal 2 factor auth a while back, and they had no sensible options. They do now. SMS code to login. Activated!









rds100 said:


> So how do you do this? Call paypal and spell the customer supplied transaction ID over the phone, or what?


You click the history tab and find a transaction?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Feb 3, 2014)

rds100 said:


> So how do you do this? Call paypal and spell the customer supplied transaction ID over the phone, or what?


No, I login to our account, hit `Advanced Search`, and paste the transaction ID provided by the client.  I'm given the standard transaction data page, with a header on top stating "Transaction <IDFROMCLIENT> corresponds to this transaction on your account".


----------



## rds100 (Feb 3, 2014)

@Aldryic C'boas ok, that makes sense. Haven't thought you can search it like that.


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Feb 3, 2014)

rds100 said:


> Just FYI the paypal transaction ID is useless. The seller and buyer have two completely different transaction IDs for the same transaction. So even if you give them your transaction ID, there is no way they can match it with any payment in their account, even if they have the whole history.


Ya, this isn't entirely accurate, they are two different transaction ID's, but one can be used to derive the other


As for the inquiry, I would probably ask the company why you must pay more for a license that you've already paid for, but in the most polite manner possible. And if there is a satisfying response, just pay 15$!


----------



## nunim (Feb 4, 2014)

I would say just pay the $15, it's quite a reasonable fee.  While one hand, you have already paid for a lifetime license, however those usually don't get support after X months/years.  If you use this software and like it, I would think it's worth $15 and you'll help ensure the company is still around next time you need them, it's not their fault that you've lost your license/account info.  

I'm sure if you really fight for it they'll bend on the $15 fee but the guy helping you seems to be quite reasonable and wanting to help you, besides I'm sure they have some sort of "recovery/support/setup" fee in their TOS.

What's the software?


----------



## maounique (Feb 4, 2014)

I do not know how accountants and law works down under, but in EU that will not work. They need to send an INVOICE, for said services of 15 AUD, it doesnt work just sending them over some money. and they will manually adjust the amount with another sum, it is simply inconceivable from the accounting and legal point of view.


----------



## AuroraZero (Feb 4, 2014)

I have been deliberately vague about the software. No sense dragging their name into this as this was more of a different kind of question. The name of the company or its software should not matter. I was just asking if you thought it was okay for them to ask for the for AUD $15 or not. I did not want this to be dragged into a whole spiel about what software and who did what when.

That being said and after responses here, I have thought about and I think I am going to chance it. The money is also a small fee for them to keep track of it for me for this long as well. I can chalk it up to accounting records or something and go on. It is my own fault I lost the details. I do not deny this one bit so I must pay the price.

Thank you for all of your input it was really enlightening and helpful.   I do think I will sign up and have them invoice me as Mao said though. If I can get them to do that it might be a little better.


----------

